
Microsoft Admits Humans Listen to Skype and Cortana in Privacy Policy Update - artsandsci
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qvgpkv/microsoft-updates-privacy-policy-admits-humans-listen-to-cortana-skype
======
sarcasmatwork
Skype and Win10 is forced on us in large corps. Does this give MS the ability
to now spy on people in these companies and gain information they would
otherwise not have?

Another product to add to the blacklist.

------
gabrielbauman
Does anyone remember when Skype wasn't a hot mess of wiretaps and centralized
servers? At this point I'd trust Telegram and their wacky homegrown encryption
more than Skype.

